# Question about mixing Species of Vics



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

So although my all male Vic tank is doing fine, I really long for more color as only the top 3 fish have really popping colors, and I have been looking at maybe scrapping the all male tank and trying a mixed species colony. This really started because of my interest in getting some Matumbi hunters. I was curious if they have low chance of interbreeding, due to their elongated shape, and the fact they hunt mouth brooding cichlids, so I am guessing they have mechanisms to avoid crossing with their prey species. I would really be hoping to mix them with my Juma Island Pundamillia nyereri. Zebra Obliquidens would be the other species I would think about, but more likely than not I would just keep the other two


----------

